# Orlando Area APBCDogs.com Show&Pull-June 6th



## BrooklynYards

**Official American PitBull & Bully Club Fun Show-Debary(Orlando)** - American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

good deal i may just go on out there


----------



## BrooklynYards

NEELA said:


> good deal i may just go on out there


:roll: for more info **Official American PitBull & Bully Club Fun Show-Debary(Orlando)** - American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## dennispits

what is the cash prize for the weight pull? And how do you determine the winner(most weight pulled or most weight pulled per pound)?


----------



## smith family kennels

haha josh i might go for that. Money pull whooo hooo can I borrow a dog I dont think bango is ready for that yet lmao


----------



## dennispits

I think that would be the way to go. If it were enough to cover some of the expenses of shows.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I was wondering why boxers? It won't affect my decision to go either way... just curious


----------



## BrooklynYards

dennispits said:


> what is the cash prize for the weight pull? And how do you determine the winner(most weight pulled or most weight pulled per pound)?


3 weight classes 
35-45
46-55
56-up

best time per pound wins cash prize $50 (depends on how many reg. could be more)


----------



## BrooklynYards

NEELA said:


> I was wondering why boxers? It won't affect my decision to go either way... just curious


:goodpost:

We have members that have boxers and would like to be involved in the Fun show.


----------



## Ryan

We choosed Boxers because we are also trying to include all of the bully breeds our next show we might even have American Bulldogs

Kennel Club Director
American PitBull & Bully Club
apbcdogs.com


----------



## Nizmo

sweet. anyone who goes let us know how it goes and how your doggies do!


----------



## dennispits

BrooklynYards said:


> 3 weight classes
> 35-45
> 46-55
> 56-up
> 
> best time per pound wins cash prize $50 (depends on how many reg. could be more)


So the fastest time wins? So if your dog can pull 200 #s in 3 secs he beats the dog that pulls 3000 # in 30 secs? Dont seem right to me.

Or do you mean each time you pull a new weight the fastest time wins 50? yall gonna need a lot of money.


----------



## nate

josh swing by and pick me up on your way i want to bring my blue dog she will be the smallest dog there and out pull over all weight most dogs there 
but you know that you breed her


----------



## dennispits

Hey Nate how is Diamond doing? IS she showing anything in pulling for you?


----------



## nate

man you know i am NO blue dog fan but she is just like your dog blue you saw bango pull sunday at the uck show ? thats how dy pulls all the time she isnt anything but heart she loves to work 
i give you shit about her but she will out work anydog on my yard and thats the gods truth 
she is still learning she could pull a dixie and just stop but if she keeps going the way she is you will be talking like eddie thats out of my dog's lmfao


----------



## dennispits

Good deal. Just take your time with her.


----------



## nate

we are thats laura's little girl lol


----------



## smith family kennels

yeah if you go Josh definatly swing by and get one of us we would love to go but dont have the gas money to drive that far we could split gas and cost and all that good stuff. Give us a call maybe we could work something out in cost that will help the both of us lol. Diamond is great.


----------



## BrooklynYards




----------

